
What happened to the Tupac hologram technology? - hackaflocka
It came out of nowhere. Was mindblowing. I would&#x27;ve thought that it would have permeated everything by now. Yet it seems to have vanished.
======
MrLeftHand
[http://gizmodo.com/5902625/tupac-hologram-wasnt-a-
hologram](http://gizmodo.com/5902625/tupac-hologram-wasnt-a-hologram)

